# how do you hunt them?



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

how many guys hunt snows in the field/water where u seen them the evening before?how many of you pic a likely spot and hope for the best?
which way do you have your best luck?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Always scout. there's really no other way. Hunting geese without scouting is more or less like [email protected]@in the wind. A losing proposition.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

tb
i do normally scout,but some guys on some sites talk like there setting up in fields they have killed them in the yr before and killing a lot of geese.i would think that might work if your one of the 1st spreads out when the migrators 1st arrive.whats your thoughts?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well I would rather hunt them in a field that I have seen them in, but sometimes I can't get out so I try and pick a field that I know there will be alot of traffic, then the e-caller usually does the rest of the work, but it does help if the geese were in the field before.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When we hunt early migrators I just pick a good field in good flyway because alot of the time the birds don't sit down. They fly north and then head back at night. Later on when there are good numbers I try to scout out a field or likely water spot.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

We always pick fields that we did good in the year before, chances are if you did good in that field that year before, you will this year to, I Live in WI and we already have permission and know what field were hunting this Spring when we go...........times a counting down............
Adam


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

what works the best for me is scouting and asking around to find what are the hot fields. If you find a field that they've been in for a day or 2, you'll get in some good shooting.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Do you shoot a lot of snows in WI triplecurl? I didn't know that it was a flyway. 8)


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish...then we wouldnt have to drive so far..............  
Adam


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i usually jump them but now that me and mallardhunter have blinds and everything were gonn have fun calling them in


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We deke them. I wouldnt want to do it any other way. Pass shooting and jumping is alright but nothing makes me feel better then decoying one of the toughest birds to decoy in the central flyway.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea it is a heart ponder when those birds are way high and then just come maple leafing(if that is the correct term) down in to the decoys and start lands and then you yell !tak'em!!!!!!! nothin like that

thomas 2nd year waterfowl but allready comanding my own setup and doing better then all locals around here. sure helps to have good deks and and right field.

thomas(nextyear will be better) gona be 16 and not have to take 4 wheeler everwhere.......yea right can't beat riding 4wheeler out to a muddy field at 3 in the morn with a trailer behide you and ice on your face


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

this thread isnt about to hunt dekes or to jump shoot :roll:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

goose hunting is like takin a poop, if you dont have nuthin to wipe with it just dont work out, so u really need to scout.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We usually dont even set decoys unless we have scouted a place. Its not worth it unless your hunting migrators on a water hole. Then you can usually stay on the same place for a longer amount of time.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i hunt with goose and i think it works pretty well


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

i do scout out and find fields when I can. Otherwise where I hunt its basically throw a spread out and sit back and pull those migrators down.

Never had any problems really.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats the way to do it Ty!!! :wink: 
Adam


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

ty

Ive always had trouble pulling the migrators in.seemed like they was on a mission and wont even think otherwise.could be a number of factors.


----------



## Goose01 (Feb 22, 2005)

We always find a field the birds are using in the afternoon. Then come back the next morning.[/img]


----------

